# This is just Silly !!!



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Custom-built-PID-controlled-La-Pavoni-lever-espresso-machine-coffee-maker-/231394101795?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item35e029ca23


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

HOW much?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Ouch! Somebody will be stupid enough to pay that I'm sure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No they won't .....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Whats it worth as standard?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Probably around £250 mark,


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Price :-O

and the whole thing - tl;dr


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's also being sold by....ray....


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

There is also another $800 import tax and shipping on top, that £2040 delivered !!


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Hallmarked Sterling silver?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Bonkers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

"I've put the buy-it-now price at $2500 for someone who just absolutely must have the machine for Xmas. However, I'm certainly open to offers below that price if you wish to make one. Just keep in mind, due to the labor and uniqueness of this machine, I have no intention of giving it away. The right owner for this machine will realize its true worth and understand the time which goes into a project such as this. "

Guy is delusional.


----------

